# Coalville pig out, in Utah



## Crtnations (Jul 9, 2012)

We teamed up with our friends from half baked hippies and called our team hippie nation. Had a great time took a 5th in chicken 9th in ribs 3rd in pork and 12th in brisket. 6th place overall.


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulation!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2012)

very nice showing


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 10, 2012)

Tipping the hat and hoisting a beverage in yalls honor as we speak. Salud. Hearty congrats on a great showing.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jul 11, 2012)

Good show.  Keep it up

BOB


----------

